# New from Melbourne, Victoria, Australia



## Steampunked (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello folks.

I'm new to this forum, though I have been asking questions on BeeMaster. It seems a bit quieter than here, so I decided to register here as well.

I'm a very new beekeeper in the Dandenongs in Melbourne. I took a course a couple of years ago, and then made a Warre hive over winter, before getting bees in December. Since then, I've had the usual beginner's luck and everything is looking rosy, so disaster is probably going to strike sometime soon!

My bees are extending into the second box now, have filled it by about half, and aside from a little cross comb, everything is great. They are very gentle, so I really lucked out as a beginner, and they seem to have a great personality to learn on. The other day my partner got overexcited and opened the hive when I wasn't there with no gear and no smoke and they couldn't care less.

I've no idea what type of bees they are at all, aside from gentle, so would love it if someone could possibly ID the likely sub species from a photo:


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

G'day Steampunked.

Good to see another Victorian on here, (very few Warre hive beekeepers though).

Plenty of people to answer your questions and plenty of info. Have fun!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Disaster has hit all of us at one time or another. Just don't give up and enjoy the ride!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

